# unhappy marriage



## minty (Dec 18, 2009)

where do i start.... we have been married for 13 years and it was never easy. since day one i despised him (the marriage was arranged). making his life miserable made me feel better until he beat me for not wanting sex. black and blue i left him but was sent back by my mother, got pregnant another fight, i left him again determiined never to go back gave birth, my family phoned him and was sent back to him again. a number of years later plus another 168 pounds piled on and i am truly unhappy. i'm alone and it feels like prison. someone help


----------



## nonnie (Dec 19, 2009)

What country/culture are you from, dear? I ask because your options may very well be limited. You are being treated like property by your husband as well as your parents. In addition to that you now have a child to think of as well. If you are in a culture where this is the normal attitude toward women, I don't know that I can offer any help. If this attitude is not the norm, however, you must first find a way to become self sufficient, and by all means, do not put up with physical abuse. If you can find work and perhaps some kind of temporary shelter you can begin to rebuild a life for you and your child. It will not be easy and will involve some tough decisions, I am sure. Please post again and keep me updated.


----------



## minty (Dec 18, 2009)

i am from an asian background, the arranged marriage situation is getting better but for me it was too late. thank you for your reply nonnie and i will become more self sufficient for the sake of my child and sanity more than anything. your reply has made me think about the options i have infront of me and i thank you for that.


----------



## nonnie (Dec 19, 2009)

I am glad I could offer some help, little as it may be. I wish you much luck, and I do hope you can build a new life for yourself. When things get tough, remember that you and your child are worth the sacrifice.


----------

